# Pacchetto Sport di Sky



## Theochedeo (20 Novembre 2015)

Sapete quante partite di serie A vengono trasmesse a turno su questo pacchetto (per chi lo ha senza calcio)? Voi come vi trovate con solo sport? Siete soddisfatti?

Grazie! Sto per abbonarmi e vorrei qualche feedback!


----------



## beleno (20 Novembre 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Sapete quante partite di serie A vengono trasmesse a turno su questo pacchetto (per chi lo ha senza calcio)? Voi come vi trovate con solo sport? Siete soddisfatti?
> 
> Grazie! Sto per abbonarmi e vorrei qualche feedback!



Gli anticipi/posticipi del sabato/domenica ore 20:45, talvolta la partita delle 18:00 della domenica (dipende da chi gioca) e mi sembra spesso anche il posticipo del lunedì (guardato solo una volta in cui giocava l'Hellas, non so essere più preciso). Se ti interessa il Milan, fallo IMHO, in questa stagione mi sembra avrei perso solo una partita fino ad ora (devo prendere in prestito la scheda di mia sorella che ha calcio ). 

Per il resto io sono molto soddisfatto, seguo principalmente l'NBA (c'è spesso Tranquillo, che adoro) e molto raramente qualche partita di calcio estero/europa league. Tutti i canali sono in HD.


----------



## Theochedeo (20 Novembre 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Gli anticipi/posticipi del sabato/domenica ore 20:45, talvolta la partita delle 18:00 della domenica (dipende da chi gioca) e mi sembra spesso anche il posticipo del lunedì (guardato solo una volta in cui giocava l'Hellas, non so essere più preciso). Se ti interessa il Milan, fallo IMHO, in questa stagione mi sembra avrei perso solo una partita fino ad ora (devo prendere in prestito la scheda di mia sorella che ha calcio ).
> 
> Per il resto io sono molto soddisfatto, seguo principalmente l'NBA (c'è spesso Tranquillo, che adoro) e molto raramente qualche partita di calcio estero/europa league. Tutti i canali sono in HD.



Grazie! infatti l'unico plus del pacchetto calcio sarebbe avere le restanti partite di A e le restanti di B!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2015)

io ho solo sport senza calcio e l'anno scorso ne han trasmesse veramente poche al di fuori perché abbiamo sempre giocato al sabato sera o alla domenica.. praticamente pochissimo alla domenica pomeriggio .


----------

